
Show HN: Publish a Blog from Google Sheet - andreyazimov
https://blog.andreyazimov.com/
======
andreyazimov
Show HN: Publish a blog from Google Sheet

Hello HN!

I previously created Sheet2Site.com, it lets you generate a website from a
Google Sheet. A lot of users asked me how they can create a simple blog in the
same way.

So I made a super simple blog in a single spreadsheet. It support Markdown for
posts, and has support for a image header, nav bar, logo. Everything can be
changed inside the sheet.

It also has Markdown live preview, to see how what you're writing will look
like. And basic features like social media cards with images and custom
CSS/JS.

I decided to move my personal blog from Medium. I used it for 2 years, but not
it's just annoying.

Here's a blog demo:
[https://blog.andreyazimov.com/](https://blog.andreyazimov.com/)

And here's the source spreadsheet:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1M_T1V_WIg4AYK7QmugFo...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1M_T1V_WIg4AYK7QmugFoBYqGYryQJvis4dvwTZv5CsU/#gid=1775114236)

Let me know what you think, I'd love feedback.

------
zzo38computer
What I might like better is if you can publish a blog from a NNTP feed. If
there is a article which has some sort of verification and lack a "References"
header, then it appears as a blog post; if there is a "References" header then
it will appear as a comment, and users can post comments using NNTP.

Markdown would work, due to two advantages they have: It is easy to read even
if it has not been rendered as Markdown, and there is a MIME type defined (so
that a NNTP post using Markdown can have a "Content-type" header to indicate
that). This is unlike bbcode, which doesn't have these advantages.

~~~
gsempe
What would be the usage? What news do you want to transform to a blog post?

